# The Notepad2 Repackaging Project - Notepad2 for every OS



## Panarchy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

I always find it easier to learn when there is an obtainable goal waiting for me at the end.

So for my project, I have decided to package Notepad2. 

Pretty sure it is GPL, so I shouldn't run into any licensing issues.

I will be packaging Notepad2 into the following file formats;

*EXE* - Windows

*MSI* - Windows

*RPM* - Linux (RedHat Package Manager)

*DEB* - Linux (Debian Based)

*PKG* - FreeBSD (I think)

*PKG* - Mac OS X

I'm open to suggestions, please just post 'em, even if you'd just like to wish me luck!

Thanks in advance,

Panarchy

PS: I will constantly update this topic after each successful packaging. 

PPS: For Linux, FreeBSD and Mac OS X, I will include WINE (as dependency needed...)


----------



## vermaden (Apr 7, 2009)

For FreeBSD you will have to create TBZ package, also consider creating PBI package for PCBSD.


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 7, 2009)

TBZ?

Thanks, did put a question mark, since I was unsure...


----------



## Djn (Apr 7, 2009)

The best way to do it on FreeBSD might be to write a port - then you can just _make package_ to build one, and you can also ask to have it included in the ports system for everyone to use.

And the usual file type is .tbz, yes (a shortform of .tar.bz2). I think pkg_add will handle .tar.gz (.tgz) as well, but there's no good reason to make use of that. 

You might want to read the man page for pkg_add, pkg_create, and perhaps some of those they link to.


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for your help once again Djn. So FreeBSDs equivalent of exe/msi/deb/rpm/pkg is tbz... right?

Is it scriptable?

By that I mean, can I give it a check for dependencies?


----------



## Djn (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, .tbz is a fairly generic file type (it's equivalent to .zip) - but it's what you'd normally use for a FreeBSD package.

The important part is what's in it - what makes it a FreeBSD package isn't the file type, but if it contains the right files, such as information on what the package contains, dependencies, install and deinstall scripts, etc.

And that's obviously a "yes" to question 2.


----------



## Nicholas (Apr 7, 2009)

doesn't it compile on fbsd?


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 7, 2009)

???

I don't understand what you are saying, please explain!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

Why not try to port the source code so it'll run on Freebsd natively?


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 7, 2009)

That would be a different project.

Perhaps I will do so in the future, but for starters I am using this project to learn how to create packages, for all the most popular operating systems.


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay, requested they add support for FreeBSD 64-bit on the GRUB mailing-list.

Panarchy


----------



## Djn (Apr 8, 2009)

Wrong thread, but nice. I suspect it won't happen overnight, though - I'm not sure if they're able to load 64-bit linux either.


----------



## SeanC (Apr 8, 2009)

Panarchy said:
			
		

> *EXE* - Windows



Isn't it already available as an EXE?


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, but not in an installer.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 9, 2009)

Will this be following the Unix philosophy of programs? Or will this be a Windows program trying to run on Unix (FreeBSD)?


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 9, 2009)

It's just a good project to help me learn how to make packages for all the different Operating Systems.


----------



## Panarchy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello

This is a little taste of what to expect (Currently only supports XP/2003);
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2wmyjn1otj

Still to add/include;

- ALL default NSIS images replaced with ones related to Notepad/Notepad2
- Information about what the setup is going to do
- Support for Vista/2008/Windows 7
- fixes for any problems reported!!!

Hope you like the installer!

Panarchy

PS: Also been working on the universal Debian/Ubuntu installer... coming shortly, have work starting tomorrow, so I may not get a chance till the weekend.


----------



## artisanicview (May 3, 2009)

I just read your Thread about The Notepad2 "Repackaging Project - Notepad2 for every OS" and I think is a phenomenal idea. I desperately need Notepad2 on OSX and Linux. Im just to used with this on Windows. If you need a betatester for OSX and Linux, here I am. Please PM me.

Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2009)

Do *not* post your email address on public forums! (changed it to 'PM').


----------



## Panarchy (May 4, 2009)

artisanicview: If I only have time to do one in the next week, which would you like me to do more, OSX or Linux?

EDIT: Just noticed, thanks for the *thanks*!


----------



## Panarchy (May 5, 2009)

Ah... could a mod please email him, quoting to him my message and a link to this topic?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/private.php?do=newpm&u=5725 ...


----------



## Panarchy (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I PMed him at the time I posted #20.

Could you please email him, referring him back to this topic?

Thanks in advance,

Panarchy


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

According to his account settings, PMs are forwarded to his registration email address. He hasn't been on since May 3. Be patient, I guess..


----------



## Panarchy (May 6, 2009)

Me, patient?

Nooo. x(

Alright, I'll decide for him.

Ah...

[font="Lucida Sans Unicode"]*Mac​*[/font]


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Do *not* post your email address on public forums! (changed it to 'PM').


Why not? On some I have it in my signature. Trust your filter. :beergrin


----------



## Panarchy (May 10, 2009)

:beer

So were you happy with my choice?


----------



## artisanicview (May 10, 2009)

Panarchy said:
			
		

> artisanicview: If I only have time to do one in the next week, which would you like me to do more, OSX or Linux?



Both!!! Buy I need more badly an OSX version.


----------



## Panarchy (May 11, 2009)

Okay, well currently doing research on how to create a *.pkg package with DarWINE as a dependency.


----------



## Panarchy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello

Just a quick update;

MSI: http://www.mediafire.com/?zkzuyomyny1

Enjoy 

Panarchy

NOTE: This is a silent installer... [for some reason?]


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha. MSI installer and FreeBSD? Whyyyy? 

But it would be nice to have ports of some windows applications.
Like Picasa or foobar 
You'll have to deal with ~/.wine though.


----------



## crsd (Jan 22, 2010)

Why did you decide to resurrect this thread? 

And I didn't understand what OP was talking about at all, TBH.


----------



## Panarchy (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> Haha. MSI installer and FreeBSD? Whyyyy?
> 
> But it would be nice to have ports of some windows applications.
> Like Picasa or foobar
> You'll have to deal with ~/.wine though.



I'll see what I can do before starting Uni

Thanks for reminding me of this project!

Also, did anyone want a non-silent installer (MSI)?


----------

